# Hammerhead Karoo 2?



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just won one in a drawing, haven't received it yet. I currently have a Garmin 520. Like it well enough, but I think I will like the larger screen on the Karoo. My old eyes need all the help they can get. Any real world experience with the Karoo 2? Have they even shipped the first orders out yet? I know they have a sale then a pre-sale.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lenny7 said:


> Just won one in a drawing, haven't received it yet. I currently have a Garmin 520. Like it well enough, but I think I will like the larger screen on the Karoo. My old eyes need all the help they can get. Any real world experience with the Karoo 2? Have they even shipped the first orders out yet? I know they have a sale then a pre-sale.


The earliest preorders are just barely beginning to ship so there are very few customer experiences to draw from.

I assume you've seen the article from DCRainmaker? https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/08/hammerhead-karoo-2-hands-on-details-first-rides.html


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone used the original hammerhead for mountain biking with Strava?
I have a preorder for the Hammerhead 2 but having second thoughts now. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

